# How many fishing rods



## dtg

are you allowed in Michigan if you're panfishing? I know in Ontario you're allowed two rods per fisherman, and I've never known the limit here in Michigan. I've only been using one just to be safe.

I've tried to navigate the DNR site, but wasn't getting anywhere. I'm taking a buddy out tomorrow for Crappie and if we can use two rods, the better, but I don't want to do anything illegal and get any tickets, or lose my boat and car.


----------



## ESOX

2 rods, 4 hooks.


----------



## dtg

Thanks Esox.


----------



## MrBluegill

any combo of two lines per person


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

MrBluegill said:


> any combo of two lines per person


Only a max of two per person. Not 3 for one and one for another to equal 4.


----------



## adam bomb

as previously mentioned, 2 rods per man with two hooks per line unless your fishing the great lakes for salmon and trout, then you can use 3....just make sure your fishing where there are salmon and trout, otherwise youll proabably get a ticket.


----------



## Natlight

adam bomb said:


> as previously mentioned, 2 rods per man with two hooks per line unless your fishing the great lakes for salmon and trout, then you can use 3....just make sure your fishing where there are salmon and trout, otherwise youll proabably get a ticket.


----------



## jstfish48162

if you are fishing where there are salmon and trout, and have 3 rods per person, you should also make sure you have an all-species license.

my uncle stopped and fished a little pond a couple of years ago in the MIO area, with his 2 sons and was ticketed for not having an all-species license on a designated stocked pond. he saw no signs stating the pond was stocked, and thought nothing of it. he thinks about it now.....125 bucks it cost him.


----------



## schaaed1

adam bomb said:


> as previously mentioned, 2 rods per man with two hooks per line unless your fishing the great lakes for salmon and trout, then you can use 3....just make sure your fishing where there are salmon and trout, otherwise youll proabably get a ticket.


Shouldn't that be *trolling* the Great Lakes for salmon and trout???


----------



## Inseine

adam bomb said:


> as previously mentioned, 2 rods per man with two hooks per line unless your fishing the great lakes for salmon and trout, then you can use 3....just make sure your fishing where there are salmon and trout, otherwise youll proabably get a ticket.


 
I think this may be a little misleading. 3 rods are allowed why trolling on the lake, not everywhere there are salmon and trout. I was told by the DNR if you are trolling inside the pier heads it is two rods per person.


----------



## adam bomb

sorry guys, when i said fishing the great lakes i definetly meant trolling. i made and assumtion that they would know what i meant when i said great lakes...but of course there is peir fishing and the like...my bad....best bet...read the rules for yourself.


----------



## FishDaddy09

Yep it's 2 rods or 2 lines in the water per person! And don't forget that it's a 25 fish limit combo of crappie and or gills.


----------



## dtg

FishDaddy09 said:


> And don't forget that it's a 25 fish limit combo of crappie and or gills.


I should have been so lucky. We got skunked yesterday.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## alex-v

adam bomb said:


> as previously mentioned, 2 rods per man with two hooks per line ...


Just to throw a monkey wrench into the discussion it could also be 1 hook on one rod and 3 hooks on the other rod to make the 4 hook maximum. And, then there is the issue of a lure counting as one hook no matter how many treble or double or single hooks are hanging off of it.

I am surprised that this could not be found in the fishing guide which is available on line on the DNR web site.

The topic comes up all the time in this forum and in the "Ask the DNR" forum which is also on this Message Board.


----------



## blveldman

ESOX said:


> 2 rods, 4 hooks.


They have changed the number of rods in Michigan, you can use 3 of any combination and up to 6 hooks


----------



## sureshot006

blveldman said:


> They have changed the number of rods in Michigan, you can use 3 of any combination and up to 6 hooks


Thread is from 2006


----------



## bobberbill

Another first poster got tagged on a 15 year old post. This is not a good way to welcome new people to the forums.


----------



## Gordon Casey

sureshot006 said:


> Thread is from 2006


Damn, got caught up in an old thread again. There would be a whole lot of violating going on if we lived to that old post. Resurrecting old posts are a pain in the arse.


----------



## Erik

Gordon Casey said:


> Damn, got caught up in an old thread again. There would be a whole lot of violating going on if we lived to that old post. Resurrecting old posts are a pain in the arse.


Hah! Me to
Was like dang I been braking the law. Thought sure it was 3 rods 

I hope no one ever resurrects any of my old posts. Some of the things I've said in the past I'd just as soon they were forgotten.


----------



## Wyandotte

Erik said:


> I hope no one ever resurrects any of my old posts. Some of the things I've said in the past I'd just as soon they were forgotten.


I could never imagine spending the time to go back and "put the paddles" to a 15 year old thread.


----------

